# Oakland Co. April 28th



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I found my first Morel of the year today. It was smaller than a penny. I'm not even too sure of the species because it was so immature... I'd post a picture but I'm pretty sure it's geo-tagged, so scratch that.

Anyway, things should be happening pretty soon! Time to get off of the couch/computer and get outside.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I've been checking my spots in lapeer county and so far nothing. Seems like the west side of the state has been going for a good 10 days now. Does the lake have something to do with it?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I think it just hasn't been warm enough at night to get the ground temps up into the mid-fifties yet.

I decided to go back and water it and throw a glass jar over it to record its growth. Should be a fun little project...

Anyway, I'm headed up to do some trout fishing in the meantime and look for morels at a few spots along the way.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ive been picking in Allegan since the 15th. The blacks are on their way out. Everything I found yesterday was large. Quite a few were starting to layover on their sides.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I still have not found any in Oakland County. We are always behind the west and mid section of the state.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

chuckinduck said:


> Does the lake have something to do with it?


Here is my theory. The west side of the state gets early lake effect snow, which insulates the soil from the cold weather all winter. The east side of the state does not get lake effect snow to insulate the ground. Since we have no snow cover until late December/early January, our ground freezer harder and takes longer to warm up in the spring. Sound plausible??
JMO


----------



## gonorth (Aug 6, 2009)

Could be. Could be the history of logging operations. Maybe if we looked at an elevation map in relation to sea level? Seems to harbor more ticks too.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

DanSS26 said:


> Here is my theory. The west side of the state gets early lake effect snow, which insulates the soil from the cold weather all winter. The east side of the state does not get lake effect snow to insulate the ground. Since we have no snow cover until late December/early January, our ground freezer harder and takes longer to warm up in the spring. Sound plausible??
> 
> JMO



You may be on to something there.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

West side also gets lake effect rain too. There are plenty of times it rains in GR and dissipates by the time it hits Lansing. It's just cloudy... Still no shrooms for me, but I haven't looked really hard either.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Looked in Livingston co today.. found a few half frees just breaking ground.. really dry out there. Need rain bad!!. I found a few of these starting to pop also.. They always come up in the same area with the half frees..


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Are you thinking the ones in the pics are half free's? I know you know your shrooms, but they dont look like young half free's to me and ive been picking a bunch at that stage.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

No no.. those are not half frees.. was just saying they always grow where I pick most of my half free.. was just posting the pic..


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Are those beef steaks?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

chuckinduck said:


> Are those beef steaks?


False morels (Gyromitra esculenta), sometimes known as brain-on-a-stick, are called beefsteaks by some.

A true beefsteak mushroom is this:

http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Mushrooms.Folder/BeefsteakMushroom.html


----------



## jailbait (Jan 22, 2015)

Ya gotta be a Finlander to eat them beefsteaks I hear.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

petronius said:


> False morels (Gyromitra esculenta), sometimes known as brain-on-a-stick, are called beefsteaks by some.
> 
> A true beefsteak mushroom is this:
> 
> http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Mushrooms.Folder/BeefsteakMushroom.html



Ok. I always thought that was a beefsteak.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

chuckinduck said:


> Ok. I always thought that was a beefsteak.


Many people call the false morel a beefsteak. The problem is that some people use names for mushrooms interchangeably. An edible mushroom can have a common name in one region that is the same name as a different mushroom that can give you trouble from somewhere else. This is the situation with the beefsteak.
There are mushrooms in Europe that are edible, while in North America, an almost identical mushroom could be poisonous. Both may go by the same name. Many East European immigrants learned this the hard way.

And, just because one person may have occasionally eaten a certain mushroom for years and never had a problem does not mean that you will not find yourself on the waiting list for someone else's used liver or kidney. Or worst, your loved ones may have to pay a visit to the friendly neighborhood undertaker.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Was out last evening in the rain. Did not have much time so I checked an area I had not looked before near my house. Did not find any but the are looks very promising.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I checked alot of of spots today, a bunch of beautiful st and 2nd year dead elms, never found one, hoping im wrong but looking like a bust around me unless you find that one perfect tree.


----------



## arkeesli (May 17, 2012)

Ive also been hitting the woods hard these past 5 days. Nothing yet. They're comming though...


----------



## arkeesli (May 17, 2012)

Found 5 in Oakland County... its a start!


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Only found 3 small greys yesterday in Oakland cty. other areas that usually produce well had not started yet.


----------



## Craveman (Apr 20, 2015)

Found 3 in northern Oakland County, but left them for a few days....too small.
Trilliums starting to flower, getting real close.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Craveman said:


> Found 3 in northern Oakland County, but left them for a few days....too small.
> Trilliums starting to flower, getting real close.


I found about 20 in southern Oakland Co. yesterday mostly 1" but a couple were up to 3", only took one because it was broke off. They have just started and I too left them. I will hit them up Monday or Tuesday next week. Hope someone else does not get them. Last season I picked them on the 14th of May. Just in time as a landscaper was headed my way with a empty bag. :lol: Maybe this is his year.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

N Oakland Co, Wed-Thur 83 greys in about 4 hrs. Today 28 greys, 10 whites 3 1/2 in max;. Woods are full of people. Talked to a guy blazing thru who said there is nothing around so the wife and I took our time and found 38 :lol:


----------

